# ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل



## raafatbebo (10 مايو 2008)

سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم​
ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 
انا مش هطول عليكم  دى روابط للمراحل​
​:t9::t9::t9:

​

اللمرحلة الاعدادية​

http://rapidshare.com/files/1127626...604___1575___1593___1583___1575___1583__.html


المرحلة الثانوية​


http://rapidshare.com/files/1129506...604___1579___1575___1606___1608___1610__.html



المرحلة الجامعية​

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P0CTTVUC


قبطى  خدام​


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CBPQXIJA




ألحان خدام​

http://rapidshare.com/files/108689400/2008.part1.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/108693558/2008.part2.rar


مرحلة خرييجين​

http://rapidshare.com/files/1132264...1585___1610___1610___1580___1610___1606_.html


تعليم الكبار وذوى الاحتياجات​

http://rapidshare.com/files/113230566/raafatbebo.rar

المرحلة الابتدائية​

http://rapidshare.com/files/1068678...8___1583___1575___1574___1609_.part1.rar.html 

http://rapidshare.com/files/1068709...8___1583___1575___1574___1609_.part2.rar.html 

http://rapidshare.com/files/1071566...8___1583___1575___1574___1609_.part3.rar.html

http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=SWR8A2UO

http://rapidshare.com/files/1073680...8___1583___1575___1574___1609_.part5.rar.html

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N3Z51DHU

http://rapidshare.com/files/1073731...8___1583___1575___1574___1609_.part7.rar.html​
باس ورد فك الضغط   raafatbebo


----------



## raafatbebo (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

اه الباس وورد 
raafatbebo


----------



## raafatbebo (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

يعنى الاستااذ oesi_no شال الايميل من غير حتى ما يقول كلمة شكر 
مش عارف ليه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ممنوع وضع الايملات ؟!
على الموضوع ده اول ما نزل.
نزل على موقع فريق الخشبة المقدسة
والموقع ده مش عارف ادخله مش عارف ليه !!!!!
وبعد كدة نزل على موقع صداقة القديسين
وده كمان كل ما أدخلة تظهر رسالة تقول ان فى بعض الاصلاحات.
قلت انزله هنا وعشان ما يحصلش زى ما حصل قبل كده قلت أحط الايميل.




شكراً                   oesi_no
شكرا جميع أعضاء المنتدى عموما دى خدمة لأى خادم مرحلة من المراحل دى


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2008)

ممنوع وضع الايميلات 
علشان متجيش تقول ناس ضافتنى والايميل ضاع 
احنا وظيفتنا نحافظ على الاعضاء 
وحكايه انى مقولتش كلمة شكر دى فدى حاجة خاصة بيا انا 
وليس لنا علاقة من قريب او من بعيد باى موقع اخر 
سلام ونعمه 
​


----------



## raafatbebo (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!انا اسف!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## raafatbebo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

الموضوع بايخ مش كدة مش مشكلة حد حتى يعبرنى 
عموما دى كانت اول واخر مرة انزل  فيها مواضيع


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2008)

محدش قال انه بايخ 
بس متنساش اننا فى فترة امتحانات  فتواجد الناس على المنتدى بيقل ​


----------



## cobcob (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

*أولا : شكرا على الموضوع
ثانيا : ممكن أسأل سؤال
دى لينكات الألحان
فين لينكات القبطى؟
:99:*​​


----------



## memo111111 (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

باسورد فك الضغط غير صحيح


----------



## raafatbebo (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*



cobcob قال:


> *أولا : شكرا على الموضوع
> ثانيا : ممكن أسأل سؤال
> دى لينكات الألحان
> فين لينكات القبطى؟
> :99:*​​



المرحلة كاملة قبطى والحان
عدا مرحلة خدام وخادمات قبطى لوحده والحان لوحدها


----------



## raafatbebo (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*



memo111111 قال:


> باسورد فك الضغط غير صحيح



شكلك بتخدم ابتدائى
عموما جرب تكتب الباس وورد
مش تنسخة لأن ممكن يكون انا كتب الباس بالعربى ممكن
بس جرب تكتبه 
او تنسخه   
raafatbebo
او
قششبشفلاثلاخ


----------



## melomelo333 (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
وبعدين لو انت مستني ان الناس تشكرك 

يبقى ما تحطش مواضيع احسن

اهم حاجة انك تعمل حاجة كويسة وانت مقتنع بيها وما تنتظرشي شكر من حد

وعموما ياسيدي ربنا يعوضك


----------



## raafatbebo (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*



raafatbebo قال:


> على فكرة الموضوع ده اول ما نزل.
> نزل على موقع فريق الخشبة المقدسة
> والموقع ده مش عارف ادخله مش عارف ليه !!!!!
> وبعد كدة نزل على موقع صداقة القديسين
> ...




ارجو انك تكون فهمت melomelo333
انا ايه اللى ضايقنى


وبعدين لو كنت مستنى الردود.
مش مهم شكر لكن ده عشان تقييم الموضوع مش أكتر.


----------



## cobcob (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

*أنا عاوزة اشكرك مرة تانية على الفايلات المهمة دى
واحب أوضحلك 
زى ما oesi_no قاللك ان احنا فى فترة امتحانات
وناس كتير جدا مش بتفتح النت خالص
كمان المنتدى أعضاؤه من كل البلاد
مش من مصر بس
فممكن مايكونش كل الناس مهتمة بحاجة تخص "مهرجان الكرازة المرقسية"*​


----------



## raafatbebo (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*



cobcob قال:


> *أنا عاوزة اشكرك مرة تانية على الفايلات المهمة دى
> واحب أوضحلك
> زى ما oesi_no قاللك ان احنا فى فترة امتحانات
> وناس كتير جدا مش بتفتح النت خالص
> ...




شكرا جدا ليكى cobcob 

وياريت تكونوا فاهمنى انا مش عاوز كلمة شكر انا عاوز تفاعل فى الموضوع واعتقد ان ده مطلوب

فى اى موضوع على اى موقع مسيحى او غير مسيحى عشان ده بيخدم الكل صح؟
اذا كان الموضوع دينى او يخص الكمبيوتر او عام إلخ............


----------



## manshy10000 (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

شكرا ليك الموضوع جامد جدا وانا كنت بدور على الالحان دى من بدرى


----------



## raafatbebo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*



manshy10000 قال:


> شكرا ليك الموضوع جامد جدا وانا كنت بدور على الالحان دى من بدرى



اشكر ردك الجميل


----------



## remonmoro (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

مجانا اخذتم
مجانا اعطوا
مش كده يا ابني
ربنا يعوضك

ريمون


----------



## باسووم (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

*ربنا يباركك بجد موضوع جامد وفي شغل كتييييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

*بجد ميرسى جدا على تعبك و على الالحان و الشغل ده كله لانى فعلا كنت بدور عليها و مش لاقيها *​


----------



## jjjjo (13 يونيو 2008)

*الحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 لكل المراحل*


سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم​
ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 
انا مش هطول عليكم دى روابط للمراحل​

​:t9::t9::t9:

​

اللمرحلة الاعدادية​

http://rapidshare.com/files/11276263...___1583__.html


المرحلة الثانوية​


http://rapidshare.com/files/11295068...___1610__.html



المرحلة الجامعية​

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P0CTTVUC


قبطى خدام​


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CBPQXIJA




ألحان خدام​

http://rapidshare.com/files/108689400/2008.part1.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/108693558/2008.part2.rar


مرحلة خرييجين​

http://rapidshare.com/files/11322649...0___1606_.html


تعليم الكبار وذوى الاحتياجات​

http://rapidshare.com/files/113230566/raafatbebo.rar

المرحلة الابتدائية​

http://rapidshare.com/files/10686782...part1.rar.html 

http://rapidshare.com/files/10687093...part2.rar.html 

http://rapidshare.com/files/10715665...part3.rar.html

http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=SWR8A2UO

http://rapidshare.com/files/10736806...part5.rar.html

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N3Z51DHU

http://rapidshare.com/files/10737316...part7.rar.html

باس ورد فك الضغط raafatbebo
​


----------



## hon_hon4 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 لكل المراحل*


----------



## cobcob (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 لكل المراحل*

الموضوع مكرر 
وسيتم دمجه مع الموضوع الآخر​


----------



## lwjy3 (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

مجهود رائع شكرا لك . بس فين الحان الحضانة؟


----------



## ميناسعيد (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

رابط تحميل ألحان الخدام مش شغال خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالللللللللللللللللصصصصصصصصصصصصصص


----------



## ابن ابونا موسي (26 يونيو 2008)

فين الاحان


----------



## merola (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

*بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك انا كنت محتاجاهم جدا​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

*أشكــــــــر تعب محبتك الكبيرة للخدمة*
*وجـــــــــارى التحميل*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## ميناسعيد (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

لو سمحت اللينك يتاع الخدام مش شغال خالص ربنا يباركك وتجيبلنا لينكات تانية شغالة


----------



## lwjy3 (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

مجهود رائع منك بس فين منهج الحضانة يا ريت لو تقدر تنزله وربنا يعوضك


----------



## بيشوى فخرى فتحى (3 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يعوضك:download:


----------



## mido_love (5 يوليو 2008)

السلام لكم ارجو الحان ابتدائي تشتغل من غير بسورد او اعطوني البسورد شكرا teem work انة رد بس ما اشتغلشي بردة


----------



## yousif3 (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

اولا شكرا ليك يارأفت بجد علي المجهود دا - لانه موضوع مهم لكل من هو يتبع مهرجان الكرازة بالاسقفية 

ثانيا الالحان بتنزل كويس واللينكات شغالة بس بيحصل شوية مشاكل في فك الضغط حقول ازاي نحلها عشان الكل يستفاد زي ماانا استفدت 
 هما مشكلتين 
1- بيطلب منك باص وورد فك الضغط - ورأفت بعت رد في مشاركة ان الباص وورد بتاع الحان ابتدائي مكتوب غلط والصح هو ( قششبشفلاثلاخ ) خد الباص وورد دا وانسخة حتلاقية بيفك معاك لكن حنلاقي مشكلة رقم 2
2- انه ممكن تلاقية يطلب منك ويقولك ان في جزء مش موجود - بس لو انت كنت نزلت كل اللينكات اللي موجودة يبقي تاكد ان كل الاجزاء موجودة عند بس انت عليك تدور وتشوف هو عايز انهي واحدة ..ودا بتختارة فالشاشة اللي بتظهرلك وتقولك ان في جزء مش موجود .. 

انا اسف اني مش بعرف اشرح كويس بس اللي عايز تفصيل اكتر يقولي وانا اوضحله بكرا انشاء الله 

عندي تعليق صغير بس للناس اللي بتهاجم رافت عشان بيطلب كلمة شكر - هو يمكن معرفش يترجم احساسة بس هو عنده حق - هو عايز يحس ان في حد استفاد بالمجهود بتاعة - ولو كل واحد دور جواه حيلاقي انه عايز يقول نفس الكلمتين دول مع كل موضوع بينزلة بس في واحد بيعرف يعبر وواحد تاني لا .. 


شكرا لمجهودكوا


----------



## غصن زيتون (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

*شكراً رأفت على هذا المجهود
ربنا يعوض تعبك *


----------



## رامى بسيط (7 يوليو 2008)

*سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح يكون معاكم بصراحة انا كنت بدور على الحان اعدادى عشان الخدمة ربنا يعودض تعبكم الناتج من محبتكم لربنا يسوع المسيح *  :yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:


----------



## mido_love (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا رافت علي ردك عليا انا عارف اني تعبتكم معايا بس اعمل اية مش راضي يشتغل بردة انا نزلت الحان ابتدائي بس والباص ورد الغريب دة مش راضي يشتغل ارجو تقولي اعمل اية بظبط وشكرا


----------



## mido_love (10 يوليو 2008)

نسيت اقولك ابتدا يحمل بس مش تحميل كامل فهمني


----------



## yousif3 (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*



> اولا شكرا ليك يارأفت بجد علي المجهود دا - لانه موضوع مهم لكل من هو يتبع مهرجان الكرازة بالاسقفية
> 
> ثانيا الالحان بتنزل كويس واللينكات شغالة بس بيحصل شوية مشاكل في فك الضغط حقول ازاي نحلها عشان الكل يستفاد زي ماانا استفدت
> هما مشكلتين
> ...



انت ياميدو بتظهر معاك مشكلة رقم 2
لو لسة مش عارف تحلها قول وانا احاول اشرحلك باكتر تفصيل


----------



## vectoria (14 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمة انا مش عارفة احمل الحان المرحلة الاعدادية


----------



## stieven (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكر لتعبكم علشان راحتنا


----------



## kmmmoo (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألحان مهرجان الكرازة 2008 + اللغة القبطية جمييييييييييع المراحل*

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## marimmena (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام والنعمة الباسووردraaftbeboلا يعمل .


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جدا علي الترانيم الجميلة


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الالحان جميله 
ربنا يعوض تعبك و يباركك


----------

